# R4 Tires or Ag Tires For Kubota L-3800HST



## don-tn (Feb 8, 2012)

I am getting ready to purchase an L-3800HST. Should I get the R-4 Industrial Tires or the Ag Tires. I will be using a box blade alot for maintaining the driveway. I will also be moving manure from my horses. I will also be bushogging my 15 acres. My property is very hilly and I want to get the proper tires. I am going to fill the rear tires with liquid to help with weight.

Which do you recommend R4 or Ag Tires for my situation?


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 27, 2010)

don-tn said:


> I am getting ready to purchase an L-3800HST. Should I get the R-4 Industrial Tires or the Ag Tires. I will be using a box blade alot for maintaining the driveway. I will also be moving manure from my horses. I will also be bushogging my 15 acres. My property is very hilly and I want to get the proper tires. I am going to fill the rear tires with liquid to help with weight.
> 
> Which do you recommend R4 or Ag Tires for my situation?


I have R-4 tires on my tractor, and they do slip on wet grass in the pasture, but they don't seem to tear up the turf like the ag bar tires on the 8N would. If your soil will take it, the ag bar tires will give you better traction, all else being equal.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

If you need* TRACTION*, get the AG tires. If traction--moving on a slick, or muddy, area-- is not needed, the R-4's won't tear the ground up as much.
When I was trying my Kubota M7040 before I bought it, it had the R-4's. Tried to drive thru a small mud puddle, & had to go to 4wd to get out. The next size smaller tractor with AG's never slowed down going thru it. I even stopped, then drove on in 2wd.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Should snow and ice also be consider?
If rear tire chains were to be for R4's you'll have extra cost for rear must spacers..OUCH.

Good grade going up in 2WD w/R4's on damp ground while hogging darn good chance of slipping


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

R4s for you.


----------

